# Google Glass



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Just saw this:

http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...le-glass-sales-suspended-20150116-12rkq5.html

While I feel the wearables market will be massive, I never bought into the concept of this product for mass adoption. Seems I'm not alone.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...le-glass-sales-suspended-20150116-12rkq5.html
> 
> While I feel the wearables market will be massive, I never bought into the concept of this product for mass adoption. Seems I'm not alone.


The market just isn't ready yet. Some people like the idea of a HUD, but Glass was really a victim of public opinion and "new" privacy concerns that already exist.


----------

